
Eggs Don’t Cause Heart Attacks – Sugar Does - ThomPete
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/sugar-heart-attack_b_4746440.html?
======
the_gastropod
I don't understand the need to create this false dichotomy. Eggs _do_ increase
cholesterol, which leads to heart attacks. So does sugar.

~~~
thealfreds
I thought that cholesterol -> heart attacks was found to all be bupkis a while
ago.

~~~
the_gastropod
Found to be bupkis by who? Elevated LDL increases heart disease risk in women
from 44% (for large LDL) to 63% (small LDL).

Source:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19204302](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19204302)

~~~
thealfreds
Dietary cholesterol and not blood levels.

------
brandon272
This article offers nothing new and is written to sell this guy's "blood sugar
detox" book.

~~~
stevefeinstein
Yes, I agree. But I also agree his hypothesis is sound, and the more voices
that speak is the better off we all are as more ears will hear it.

~~~
brandon272
I can't take the hypothesis seriously when it is at least partially framed by
this dude's desire to sell books. The "new study" he references in the
beginning of the article isn't even new; it's 3 years old. Perhaps my back is
up because the book has the baity word "detox" in the title.

------
n2dasun
[https://m.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/y76i3/bad_news_for_keto...](https://m.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/y76i3/bad_news_for_keto_breakfast_study_finds_egg_yolks/)

------
n2dasun
[https://m.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/3oyilq/analysisevidence...](https://m.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/3oyilq/analysisevidence_against_excess_dietary/)

------
pstuart
Tangental but relevant: Vitamin K2 appears to be worth supplementing in this
regard:

[http://vitamink2.org/effect-vitamin-k2-progression-
atheroscl...](http://vitamink2.org/effect-vitamin-k2-progression-
atherosclerosis-vascular-calcification-non-dialyzed-patients-chronic-kidney-
disease-stage-35-kurnatowska-et-al/)

